# Got hitched this weekend~ photobomb



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

My wife and I have been together for about 4 years and even though Maryland is up in the air about allowing gay marriage *the vote is this fall*, we decided to make it formal for ourselves. We did our own commitment ceremony on the beach at Ocean City. Then for our honeymoon we visited Assateague Island and saw the ponies...and even a diamondback terrapin laying her eggs. 








Not our campsite...but funny how the ponies walk right in and steal all the food they find. Worse than bears because they come all day and night and are NOT afraid of people!

























































And for anyone nerdy enough...look I found a voltar machine!









Had a great time! Even if the hotel bill was twice what we thought they said over the phone and I broke a back tooth over my free waffle breakfast. 
Here's to 70+ years with my baby!


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Congratulations to both of you =D Gorgeous place for a honey moon! There have to be animals! I like the turtle =D


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Congratulations! I love the horses, the pictures are gorgeous!!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Major congrats!!!!!! 

Did you get to see Misty? I want to go....


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

congratulations.Was your future fortune revealed?Strange in this day and age about the gay marriage difficulties.


----------



## LUX (Mar 10, 2011)

Congratulations :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Congratulations to you both. It looks like you had a great time


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

What a special occasion for both of you! Congrats.  The honeymoon place looks amazing... but damn those thieving ponies! :lol:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Lovely news! All the very best to you both for the future


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow I never see the General Chat so I missed this! Congratulations!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

Congrats Ladies ... lets hope you have many long happy years together x x


----------



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

This thread really makes me feel lucky to live in a country where gay marriage is legal. Looks like it was a lovely ceremony, hope you're enjoying married life  Now, if only I could find the courage to propose to my girlfriend!


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

Awesome, congrats! You both look so happy  That turtle is beautiful, sounds like my kind of honeymoon too. I'm getting married next year...woohoo!


----------

